#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Duvida - lan to lan entre onu bridge e radio mikrotik

## netuai

Pessoal, a um tempo atrás fiz algumas vlans e consegui montar um lan to lan na minha fiberhome para montar uma rede fibra para a prefeitura aqui da cidade.
O fato é que agora uma empresa aqui da cidade possui uma fabrica na zona rural e quer que eu monte um lan to lan para la, eles vão sair na fibra, passar pela central e sair no radio para ir a fazenda.
Vou deixar um esquema de como ficara a rede.

ONU FIBERHOME BRIDGE COM VLANID 201 > OLT FIBERHOME > MEU CORE PPPOE BRIDGE ENTRE A VLAN 201 E 202 > SWITCH BRIDGE > TORRE COM RADIO MK > FAZENDA DO CLIENTE RADIO COM VLAN 202.

Estou a horas montando laboratório tentando faze comunicar, mas não consigo.
Alguém já passou por isto?

----------


## gabrielest

Você já chegou a testar até onde a vlan chega para saber onde está com problema?

----------


## rimaraujo

se a rede está permitindo a Vlan e não é o que o amigo acima disse, acredito que também possa ser um simples Tag Untag.. certifique que as configurações estão ok..

----------


## netuai

obrigado aos dois amigos, fiz algo que deu certo, só não sei ainda o que foi, vou ver o que ocorreu, e explico aqui. Mas obrigado.

----------


## netuai

Só para fins de aprendizado, meu erro foi no apontamento da porta da vlan, estava apontada para a porta errada.

----------

